# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > مبتدی: اضافه کردن یک عدد به مقدار قبلی دیتابیس

## c1m2s3

سلام
در فیلد posts اعدادی به صورت 1-2-3 وجود دارد که میخوام عدد 4 هم با خط تیره به این اعداد اضافه شود. من کدم رو به صورت زیر در دیتابیس وارد می کنم ولی اشتباهی تمام فیلدها رو از هم کم کرده و جواب را در دیتابیس ذخیره می کند. ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنید
با سپاس
کد:

UPDATE `users` SET `posts`=`posts`-4

----------


## c1m2s3

اگه ممکنه یه راهنمایی بکنید تا کارم زودتر راه بیفته !
با سپاس

----------


## سعید صابری

فکر کنم بشه از concat هم استفاده کنی

UPDATE `users` SET `posts`=CONCAT(`posts`,'-4')

----------


## c1m2s3

خیلی ممنون از لطفتون دوست عزیز مشکلم با concat حل شد.

----------

